# Social Anxiety and IBS



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Over the past 4 years I've had to deal with increasingly severe IBS AND a panic disorder. Well I just started a new job at Blockbuster Video (I was fired from my old job for being too shy). Tonight my boss called me and said that they were having a Christmas Party and 7 and maybe we would go bowling afterwards and I should come. So I go change clothes and do my hair and drive up to the store. I'm standing there for about 5 minutes waiting for my boss to show up and i get the worst stomoch ache and start to feel the panic set in. I'm already on drugs. I take 0.25 mg of Clonazepam twice a day for anxiety and 20 mg of Celexa (citalopram) once a day for depression. Before I left the house I took a dicyclomine (antispasmotic) and some immodium to keep everything inside of me. But as I was standing there with my worstening stomoch ache I felt trapped, I just had to leave. I bolted out the door back to my car and drove straight home. My stomach still hurts a little but it's getting better. I feel like I can't participate in life right now. I get panic attacks or IBS attacks at the drop of a hat and I'm so sick of explaining to people why I don't eat anything good anymore. I'm even avoiding my new roommate - I feel like a deer in headlights when I'm around people. Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi Cofaym,Sounds like you had a rough time. Most of us here have probably experienced something similar. Sometimes it helps just to know that there are others who experience what we experience.Our thoughts control our feelings and if we're nervous about a social situation, for example, our nervous thoughts will translate into the "fight/flight" syndrome. Something that helps me with anxiety/panic is "talk therapy" with my social worker therapist and friend. Have your doctors ever encouraged you to begin counseling?Something else that helps me is self-hypno and biofeedback. Both will help you to learn how to relax better (even in what may now seem like stressful situations) and will improve your ability to focus..... and more so on good things.You've already taken steps in the right direction by taking medications to help soothe the inner turmoil. The best approach is often to integrate the treatment with several different therapies.Something you can do for yourself right now is to tell yourself that you're OK.... you're just as good as anyone who might have shown up at the party..... in fact you're so good... your presence is going to be a treat for them.... And if that doesn't work.... just picture them all naked.......







You might inquire with Eric (Shawn Case) or Michael Mahoney about information on the self-hypno recordings that are offered here on the bb over on the CBT/hypno forum. I use them.... and I recommend them for anyone who is having issues with anxiety..... or not being able to relax. Not being able to relax or control anxiety exacerbates the IBS symptoms. You can achieve more control over them.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I am getting the hypnosis series discussed in "Eating for IBS" for Christmas I think. Also, I am looking into starting therapy again. I wasn't doing therapy much while I was at college because I wasn't living in my home state. Now I'm home but very broke and in debt with the student loans so I'll need to discuss therapy prices with my parents.







do you ever wonder what the point of life is?


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

I'm sorry for what you are experiencing. I can relate. I think the hypnosis tapes are a great idea. Evie has some great suggestions about combining therapy. You're at a low point now, but I think things will get better for you with time. Finding what works best is the key. So just focus on you right now and don't worry too much about missing the party. This was a new job with all new people right? Anyone would experience a little anxiety about that sort of thing. As you get to know your coworkers better you'll start to feel more comfortable and may eventually venture out with them. Arranging to meet them at the location might help, then you can leave whenever you feel the need. Same thing with the new roommate - take small steps to get comfortable with this person. Maybe you can even share some of your health issues with him/her when you feel comfortable. I wish you luck. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes, Cofaym.... I have felt what you are describing at many points in my life. Just be sure to stay in close contact with your healthcare providers and if you feel like you are at rock bottom... place a call to them.... or if you have a hot line in your area to call when the bottom falls out, take advantage of that. The people on the other end of the line care about you and will help you get through whatever crisis you might be enduring. I have done this. I have also called my personal therapist at home a time or two when I was in deep I don't recall that you indicated how long you have been taking medications... but sometimes it can take several weeks or even up to 3 months at a therapeutic level before their full benefits are achieved. So hang in there....







The counseling is a wonderful idea.... and it will help you to learn new ways of viewing life and managing it. Good 4 U !!If your parents have concerns about costs.... refer them to Eric (Shawn Case) moderator, for more information about the effectiveness of the self-hypno recordings.And I will also vouch for them as well. Feel free to email me or give my email to your parents. If they would prefer to speak in person, I would also give them my phone number via private communication here.You're on the right track and Bloomers is right that you may be at a low point right now, but you will see better days. Trust your doctors and your therapists.Hope this helps, Love, Evie


----------

